
Apple unveils bigger watch, no innovation - onemoresoop
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-45502465
======
briandear
No innovation? The first ECG on a wearable. That's a Big Deal.

------
mtmail
The title got changed on BBC to "Apple unveils iPhone XS and fall-detecting
Watch" so it's an ongoing, unfinished, news article.

------
rman666
Horrible title!

